# gas service eng



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi gang,i am a gas service eng, corgi/gas safe registered in domestic/commercial and catering,how do i go about getting these quals registered in nz,thanks...


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

philconnell said:


> hi gang,i am a gas service eng, corgi/gas safe registered in domestic/commercial and catering,how do i go about getting these quals registered in nz,thanks...


Sorry all I could find

Gas Association of New Zealand


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Phil, I saw you ask the same question on BE yesterday. The exam and registration process sounds like an expensive one doesn't it, but if the work is out there is will be worth the investment. It's good advice is to look for work in the areas that have a reticulated gas supply. Good luck.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Think think is what you are looking for

New Zealand Plumbers, Gasfitters and Drainlayers Board - Home


----------

